# [vmware] Checking dynamic linking consistency

## bdouxx

il fut un temps ou j'ai tenté d'installer vmware server sur la gentoo, depusi cette idée m'est passée.

mais j'ai maintenant des warning quand je lance:

updatedb; revdep-rebuild -i

comment dois je faire pour resoudre ce probleme? Et comment eviter ce genre de situation a l'avenir?

```

ordi_perso ~ # updatedb; revdep-rebuild -i

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

[ 92% ]  *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-am-et.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-cedilla.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-cyrillic-translit.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-inuktitut.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ipa.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-thai-broken.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ti-er.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ti-et.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-viqr.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-xim.la (requires /usr/X11R6/lib/libfontconfig.la)

[ 100% ]                 

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/bin/vmware (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libatkmm-1.6.so.1/libatkmm-1.6.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1/libglibmm-2.4.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1/libpangomm-1.4.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libsexymm.so.1/libsexymm.so.1 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0/libsigc-2.0.so.0 (no version information available)

 *   broken /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libview.so.2/libview.so.2 (no version information available)

 * Generated new 3_broken.rr

 * Assigning files to packages

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/bin/vmware not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/bin/vmware -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-am-et.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-am-et.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-cedilla.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-cedilla.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-cyrillic-translit.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-cyrillic-translit.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-inuktitut.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-inuktitut.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ipa.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ipa.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-thai-broken.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-thai-broken.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ti-er.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ti-er.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ti-et.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-ti-et.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-viqr.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-viqr.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-xim.la not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/libconf/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/immodules/im-xim.la -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libatkmm-1.6.so.1/libatkmm-1.6.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libatkmm-1.6.so.1/libatkmm-1.6.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1/libgdkmm-2.4.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1/libglibmm-2.4.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1/libglibmm-2.4.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1/libglibmm_generate_extra_defs-2.4.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1/libgnomecanvasmm-2.6.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1/libgtkmm-2.4.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1/libpangomm-1.4.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1/libpangomm-1.4.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libsexymm.so.1/libsexymm.so.1 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libsexymm.so.1/libsexymm.so.1 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0/libsigc-2.0.so.0 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0/libsigc-2.0.so.0 -> (none)

 *  !!! /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libview.so.2/libview.so.2 not owned by any package is broken !!!

 *   /usr/lib64/vmware/lib/libview.so.2/libview.so.2 -> (none)

 * Generated new 4_raw.rr and 4_owners.rr

 * Found some broken files, but none of them were associated with known packages

 * Unable to proceed with automatic repairs.

 * The broken files are listed in 4_owners.rr

```

----------

